# tree identification



## SouthernIndiana (Sep 28, 2014)

So, I recently bought some property in southern indiana and started clearing trees off an old chicken coup concrete slab. There have been alot of the same tree that I initially thought was smooth sumac; however, this fall the leaves didn't turn that bright red color. I am now leaning toward heaven tree. Agree?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yep...tree of heaven.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

a place to look up trees


http://dendro.cnre.vt.edu/dendrology/data_results_with_common.cfm


http://dendro.cnre.vt.edu/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=7


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

One way you can tell tree of heaven is by the smell. Break open a branch. It will smell like rancid peanut butter.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Yep...not a pretty smell. They like to grow fast, where they are not wanted.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

dizzy said:


> One way you can tell tree of heaven is by the smell. Break open a branch. It will smell like rancid peanut butter.


If that what heaven smells like, I don't want to go.


----------



## SouthernIndiana (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the confirmation. I have not noticed a smell while cutting, hopefully stays that way.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Don't really smell any worse than tomato plants, I wonder if plants smell worse when already disliked.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Ailanthus, right? Famous as "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn".


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Ailanthis, aka Ghetto Palm, aka Tree of heaven ( because it stinks to high heaven).
Grows fast in almost any conditions, therefore it competes with other more desirable trees for water, sunlight,and space. The wood is weak because it grows so fast and it does not make good firewood. Other than that it's a good tree.


----------

